# Plasma Tweeters



## dunnboy (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi all
I've come across some plasma tweeters on ebay and would like to buy, has any one tried ?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to DIY Speakers.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Plasma Speakers? I'll have to look that up, curious what they are and how they work.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Plasma tweeters? Do you have a picture or model #?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to HTS!

Never heard of it, must be a niche product?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Plasma tweeters are high end stuff, the Acapella ION is $18,000 a pair. There are also DIY atempts at plasma tweeters. I can't find any reference to plasma tweeters on eBay, hopefully the OP will provide a link.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW, you can buy a LOT of very nice speakers for that price!!! Not sure there is a true 'benefit' in the technology.I looked it up, curious how they sound but can't accept the cost.


----------



## EG92B16A (Jul 29, 2011)

I too was interested in this. I found a link in eBay uk for a pair of ionovac speakers. 600 us. I also checked ionovac website. It seems that the technology was beyond its time. Sounded great but unreliable.


----------



## dboomere (Dec 2, 2011)

I used to work at a TV/HI-Fi store in Visalia CA about 20 years ago. A couple of guys in the back room used to make their own and add them to Quad electrostats. A nice blue glow!

They claimed they had usable output up to 40kHz.


----------

